# Swordtails ⚔️



## rob206 (3 mo ago)

Swordtails


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice pic.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice. Love how the fish stand out against the green background of plants.


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Is that an octopus?


----------



## soraclarkefields (3 mo ago)

so cute


----------

